
Ask HN: Anyone using a Desktop-as-a-Service product that can recommend? - quotz
Also, what are you using it for?
======
tannerbrockwell
I've used Workspaces [1] for simple browsing and admin because a jump server
was needed for access due to latency. It is amazing that some websites
actually do not work for a global audience! The cost is approx. $14 a month
plus a per minute charge. Based on the specs, and shutting the server down
when not working I consider it an ok expense. Some people have effectively
used these for gaming [2]. If you use it for business purposes, the service
charge is 100% deductible, whereas your hardware is usually deprecated based
on fixed rates.

[1]: [https://aws.amazon.com/workspaces/](https://aws.amazon.com/workspaces/)
[2]: [https://medium.com/tensoriot/cloud-gaming-on-amazon-web-
serv...](https://medium.com/tensoriot/cloud-gaming-on-amazon-web-
services-4be806c0051b)

